# Does anyone have...



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

A video showing some good work tugging with a GSD of about 6 months of age? Maybe on a rag or longer tug?

I am looking for something that will show proper tension, and when and how to let the dog rebite. More about the handler or helper doing the right thing than about the dog is what I am looking for.

The dog backtied, a handler holding it back or just free would be fine.

Feel free to pm me a link if you know of a vid like this. I would like to send it to someone that has a 6 month old GSD and the handler does not have experience on how to play tug effectively with the dog. They are in an area with no real mentorship available.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you already know these?

http://leerburg.com/221.htm

http://leerburg.com/flix/searchResults.php?searchfor=tug


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Do you already know these?
> 
> http://leerburg.com/221.htm
> 
> http://leerburg.com/flix/searchResults.php?searchfor=tug


Yes. 

Thanks Connie, but I am looking for a single vid clip more like I described just to start off. 

The ME tug vid is a great resource.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Does it have to be a GSD... Would a Mal work?  I have a vid of our male Mal pup, who was about 5 months old.

Handler holding him back, using a flirt pole, etc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Bf_WJYH5HU


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's one - female 6 months old - the most important thing is the decoy work - the timing, when to make action, when to wait for barking, how to do the grip work - 
this is drivework foundation for schutzhund protection work. Teaching the pup barking and gripping behaviors, and drive building.

hope this helps - the pup is Xephyr v Eichenluft at 6 months old (female pup) - helpers are Sean Rivera and Tim Karchnak. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHfqD2QhKAo


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Jennifer,

2 good links:


http://www.grammozis.de/

Go to videos and click on "Wicked" 7 months

http://www.hauswittek.de/html/videos.html

Go to videos and click on "Dhalia" vom Haus Wittek
6, 10 and 14 months


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jennifer if u want PM me with what you want and i will make a video for you. I have a couple pups i can use.


----------

